# Post your sleeping beauties :)



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

I got a picture of Callie sleeping and I thought it would be cute to have a sleepy dog thread... Cause who doesn't love a sleepy face?!



Feel free to follow suit


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

If I could ever catch a Zoie sleeping I would love to share! But she wakes up every time I get my phone out lol I think she knows >.<

btw, Callie is very cute!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Meagan


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Zoie Girl said:


> If I could ever catch a Zoie sleeping I would love to share! But she wakes up every time I get my phone out lol I think she knows >. <
> 
> btw Callie is very cute!


Thank you! We had just taken Callie for a looooong walk so she passed out on the bed haha. Took her a while cause she has an endless energy supply but she eventually fell asleep. Zoie is so cute too!! She has the sweetest little face


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Your welcome! And thank you!

I know how you feel on that energy! Zoie is FULL of it big time. Takes forever to wear her out lol  I have to wait on Zoies second shots to take her on walks, which I am very much looking forward too!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I have some sleepy pictures! 




















(It took my a majority of the day putting the bed frame together. I made the bed and went to brush my teeth before going to sleep, and came in to this. So much for making the bed...)


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

My lazy boy Zack. :wink:


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

Sunshine lived the first nine years of his life in a hoarder's crate. One of the first things he discovered when he started living in a house was that the sofa was a comfy place to hang out - not marking anything that didn't move came later.


Ray found the same sofa but prefers the bed


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

DaveS: nine years?! Looks much better lounging on the couch


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

either not understanding how comfy beds or couches are, or cuddling ion a door way with Lilac.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

I have one of Callie in the same position as Ray! They look so comfortable/uncomfortable lol. Makes me wish I could be a dog.


----------



## whiteyacht (Feb 6, 2014)

Terri's favorite spot on the couch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Got 2 of Zoie 
The second one, she flopped on my foot when I moved back to get another picture lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

<3 squash curled up in that little pink bed


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Awwwwww I love all of them


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

sassafras said:


>


This cracks me up every time I look at it!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kira on my cabover bed in the RV.


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Here's Callie with her new favorite toy, she was killin it before we even left the store!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I did post one... but apparently it needed to be moderated and approved...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He loves that tiny pink bed so dang much, LOL.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Old one of Xena on the couch, she likes to sleep on the arm/back of couches, in this photo her butt kept slipping off, so she would wake up and kept pushing herself back up and finally she got too tired. Plus a favorite of mine, Eko and Xena sleeping together when I had just gotten Xena


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

This thread was made for my dogs.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Moose is weird. 

Sleeping in my lap:








Sleeping sitting up:








Almost sleeping in a car:








Actually sleeping in a car:








Sleeping in my hand:








Sleeping in a doggie-yoga stance:








Sleeping on a vacant shoe:








Sleeping on a shoe in use:


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Sleeping upside down:
View attachment 153385


Another dog, also sleeping upside down:
View attachment 153393


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

When he was a puppy...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Fell asleep in my husbands arms after a hard day of playing.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The smooshy faces and the sprawling limbs are killing me with cuteness. 

Chester manages synchronized sleeping....


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh man I have tons of these...


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali 6 weeks old, she's the middle one









8 weeks old


















Kitty snuggles after first bath









Hard, hard life of a puppy









I can't make this stuff up. Shortly after rescuing Kaytu.


















Husky pose with tail over nose









Close enough.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Who knows how long my post will take to show up because it needs admin approval, so here's a sleepy fluffy kitty belly in the mean time.


----------

